
Mission Control Live Stream: NASA InSight Mars Landing [video] - chomp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGD_YF64Nwk
======
teilo
Perfect landing. First pic through dust cover. X-band signal. On board self-
checks all nominal.

------
nsxwolf
Is there video of the landing or just the reaction?

~~~
chomp
Just the reaction, there's a slight possibility that Mars Reconnaissance
Orbiter caught a picture of it entering the atmosphere but we won't know that
until later since MRO is on the far side of Mars at the moment.

~~~
mehrdadn
Fun math problem I just thought of: I wonder how high the satellite's orbit
would have to be in order to maximize the amount of time during which it would
be obscured by Mars when looking from Earth.

~~~
delinka
Thought stream: Minimum arc length of hidden (eclipsed) section of orbit; the
higher the orbit, the slower the satellite needs to travel to maintain; I
don't have experience with exactly the right math, but intuition tells me that
regardless of distance from Mars, the related speed means that the time to
traverse that arc will be the same ... maybe we could use an atypical orbit
(passing closer to the planet while hidden?) to reduce eclipsed traversal
time?

------
periram
Thanks for the link. Touchdown confirmed ...

------
chevman
Touchdown confirmed!

~~~
rolandog
Hooray! Great job NASA! Amid politics and war, it's refreshing to see news
that can unite us all.

------
pohl
I just tuned in. It sounds like EDL is about 15 minutes away from now?

~~~
dr_orpheus
Touchdown is scheduled for 20:00 UTC (3:00 PM Eastern)

------
pavanlimo
Exciting, feel like a kid again!

